# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Calidad de Agua - Zonas de baño interiores/continentales

## Acceso Universal al Agua

Aqui el informe 2009/2010 sobre las zonas de baño interiores/continentales en rios y embalses de España.

----------

